# Keep finding peat or soil pile up in the corner



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I recently added Giant Danios, gold barbs and cories to my lightly planted tank (I am still adding plants). I can't put gravel in it due to my cories. I keep suctioning the peat they keep piling it up. Any idea why I keep finding this? Is this some weird cory habit?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you sure it isn't mulm? It's not always due to just cories, the filter will push around the debris and mulm to a corner where there is much less flow if none at all, and there it will stay until you can vacuum it out. It's common in NPT's and regular planted tanks.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Quite sure it's peat from the potting soil. I took 90% of the gravel out of the tank and replaced it with 1/2 inch of sand for the sake of my cories. It builds up in a corner in a little pyramid. I am starting to think it's being caused by too much turbulence from the internal filter. I am buying a canister filter hopefully that will fix the issue. The fish are really happy I am just not happy with the appearance at the moment.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you get a picture of it?

Does it look like this?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yep that's it. So I googled mulm in a planted tank. Mulm in betta tanks doesn't look like that! Even in the quarantine tanks I had the community fish in didn't look like that. I am glad I asked. I just vacuumed 3 gallons out and some of the mulm. One article I just read said it's good for the plants as fertilizer and you should leave it.

http://www.fishchannel.com/freshwat...botanist/cleaning-planted-tank-substrate.aspx

I kind doubt that it's good for the fish. So should vaccumn most of it and leave some or what would you do? I do have time to vaccumn more often. Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The plants mitagate the effects so it's not bad for fish. You don't want it to build up TOO much, but leaving some won't hurt anything


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have that same thing. lol it's poo from the snails/shrimp right? Haha


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I cannot believe how much these fish poop! I suspect that my top swimmers are big contributers .My canister filter came today hopefully that will control the issue and I can reduce the water changes back to weekly.


----------

